# New Boer Babies :-)



## Crossroads Boers

These are our two newest 88% Boer kids.  Long story short, we are glad they are still here with us! Sire is RNSH Mr. Rich *Ennobled* and the dam is Friday Creek Shooting Star.

Here is a video! The paint is a doeling, we name her Soli Deo Gloria. The red one is a buckling. He'll be heading to UT next week with Regan (Hamilton Acres Boers) who named him Chaos!


----------



## 7blessings

So precious!! Lovely piano music also...is that your sister Caroline playing?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope, but she can play like that.


----------



## 7blessings

I've been meaning to ask you, what does "Ennobled" mean? I know nothing about Boer goats! Also, if the kids are 88% Boer, what is the other percentage?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are looking so good and momma is happy.  

Thanks for sharing, it really goes to the heart. 
What you guys have been through and the miracle of life, is very inviting to see.
Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The other part is Nubian.  Ennobled basically means that the ennobled animal and their kids did well in the show ring and accumulated at least 80 show points. 50 points is the minimal amount the ennobled animal can win by itself, the rest has to be from it's kids to count towards ennoblement. They can win over 50, but only 50 will count. In a large class, you usually win about 5 points for 1st place, and another 5 or so for champion. You win more points depending on the amount of goats in the class.

Thanks Pam, they are so special!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Love it!! They are too cute

Glad all is going well


----------



## Used2bmimi

Cute little buggers! Well done getting them here!


----------



## Axykatt

Glory is a fiesty little thing! Beautiful babies, great job Star!


----------



## clementegal

Gosh baby goats are so freakin cute! I jut want to cuddle with them


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! They are so snuggly.  

It is snowing really heavy here right now... but the babies are nice and warm on their heating pad under the heat lamp.


----------



## MsScamp

What a cool video, thank you for posting it Victoria! I don't know, Glory looks like she is going to be a feisty, spunky little girl. I am so happy both the kids and Star are doing so well, you ladies did a terrific job getting the kids here. Star is a good momma!


----------



## nchen7

oh. my. GOODNESS!!! they are SOOO stinking cute!!!!! 

that Glory looks like she'll be a handful. I think you should stuff her in a suitcase and send her my way........


----------



## happybleats

adorable!!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh that little girl is already full of herself lol. Too cute and star seems to be a good mom....bet she was ticked when they were in the tub


----------



## Crossroads Boers

nchen7 said:


> that Glory looks like she'll be a handful. I think you should stuff her in a suitcase and send her my way........


Yep, Glory knows she's special... and is going to be a handful I'm sure.  That was the one and only time I have seen her move that fast actually!

The babies still stay in the tub most of the time unless they are out to eat. It's so cold right now, they need their heating pad and lamp. They'd probably wander off and freeze on the other side of the pen! Star seems to like them contained... lol! She talks to them all the time and get's up and checks on them when they talk back. It's so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are way too cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Awwwwww wook at that wittle face!!!!

They are soooo adorable! It makes me that much more ready for mine to kid! Not much longer for me either!

If you decide to part with her I am sure she would love to meet her sister!!!


----------



## Frosty

Oh my I am speechless. They are so adorable and I loved the video. Thanks for sharing them with us. I wanted to reach in my computer screen and pick them up and cuddle so bad..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, I'll give them an extra big snuggle for you Frosty.  

I bet she would Amber.  I can't wait to see how she turns out! Hopefully just like her older sis.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are all doing really well still. Star ate a good amount of hay and a handful of grain. But she stopped producing milk, so we made a quick run into town to get some whole milk, buttermilk, and evaporated milk for the kids. In a way I think that is good so that all of the nutrients she does eat will go all to her and not just straight into her milk. We just tubed 2 oz. of that into them as they haven't had too much recently. They both perked up a bunch after we tubed them.


----------



## ksalvagno

At least they can stay with mom even if you end up bottle feeding.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We just fed the babies at 1am. We are tubing them with 2oz every 4 hours. They get REALLY spunky and jump around after we feed them. They still seem really hungry! I don't know if we should be giving them more yet though. I let them nurse off Star all they want after tubing as I know they can't be getting much. 

Caroline just told me a funny story...  She said she woke up earlier tonight in her bed, and was just certain she had been holding a baby goat. She was absolutely in a panic as she couldn't find it! She was searching through her covers frantically trying to find the goat.... She even turned the light on! haha! I didn't notice, so must have been sleeping hard! She finally woke up and realized the babies were out in the barn...  

I wonder what it will feel like to sleep through the night again.................


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL ^^ Too funny!  They are SUPER cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Haha poor Caroline!!!

Glad they are doing good still!


----------



## mmiller

They are so stinkin cute!! Glad they are thriving so well. An that girl does look like she will be a handful!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are getting cuter each day!!  I'm finding our feeding times are taking longer and longer... as snuggle time is lasting longer and longer!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, funny story with Caroline.:applaud:

Glad they are being well taken care of. Sorry Star isn't producing much milk. But keep the kids on her to help stimulate that.
If she is just starting to eat hay and grain better, it will take a little time to rebuild.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

SO cute!! I cant wait to get little Chaos home! Looks like he might need some BoSe to straighten out those pasterns though!

Glory is a little wrecking ball, isnt she?


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> I don't know if we should be giving them more yet though. I let them nurse off Star all they want after tubing as I know they can't be getting much.


Go by their tummies. Stand them up and put 2 fingers on each side of their hips bones. If their tummies are full and firm, they are getting enough. If not, you probably want to increase their milk a bit.

Poor Caroline! Talk about bringing your work home with you! :lol: Hopefully in a few more days the kids will be strong enough you won't have to bottle round the clock and both of you can get reacquainted with that sleeping all night thing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> SO cute!! I cant wait to get little Chaos home! Looks like he might need some BoSe to straighten out those pasterns though!
> 
> Glory is a little wrecking ball, isnt she?


We have given him some selenium/Vit. E gel for his pasterns, and they seem to be getting a little better. I'm sure a BoSe shot wouldn't hurt too. 

Glory is quite the little fireball and is totally full of herself! Beauty was like that too, so it must be in Star's genes. 

We started feeding them 3oz. at each feeding now, and then let them nurse on star as much as they want after. She is still producing some milk, but not much.


----------



## nchen7

maybe Star will start producing more when she starts healing from her PT ordeal.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm hoping so.  She ate a handful of calf manna this morning, and a handful of Allstock. That's huge progress. She still eats hay really well. We'll get there!


----------



## nchen7

slowly but surely!


----------



## Jessica84

Not at all trying to tell you what to do but just something to think about 
Instead of bottle first then to mom maybe mom then bottle. The more they nurse the more she should make and the bottle after nursing will make sure they are full....dose that make any sense lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We have been tubing them both, and not using the bottle at all on Glory. She doesn't like the idea of a bottle one bit, so I don't even bother trying. I recently started giving Chaos 2oz through the tube, and giving him the last ounce through the bottle. He drinks pretty slow, and still fights the bottle some, but has gotten way better. They both nurse quite a bit after tubing, so I think Star may be picking up the pace a little. I do know what you mean Jessica, that's not a bad idea!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I got Chaos to drink 2oz from a bottle last feeding, and with milk from Star.  Star is definitely starting to produce more. She ate several good handfuls of grain today, and hay like she was never sick! I think she's almost back to normal. :stars::leap::clap::dance::sun::wahoo:


----------



## nancy d

Wonderful news Victoria!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is super duper news, congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks, it is super exciting!


----------



## Rusty

They are just beautiful!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Yay Star! Yay Chaos!! So glad hes getting the hang of the bottle!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! 

Chaos is doing great on the bottle still. He gets a little better each time!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Yay! Hoping he's a pro by saturday!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I sent you an email Regan...


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

Super cute!! (But I'm so glad they're your bottle babies- having to feed kids- and the worry that goes along with that- drives me up the wall!!)

I wouldn't get too gung-ho with BoSe/etc for them at this point-you'll be surprised at how quickly those pasterns straighten up once they're more active and bouncing all over the place. 

We've noticed that same issue with several kids and calves over the years- especially when they're multiples or have a high birth weight. Seems like the tighter they're packed into Mom the more likely they are to be born with tight tendons. I'll try to make it a point to stand those kids up and support them in place for a few minutes several times a day and usually it resolves itself within a week or so. We've yet to have one that's had any lasting issues (knock on wood!)


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> I got Chaos to drink 2oz from a bottle last feeding, and with milk from Star.  Star is definitely starting to produce more. She ate several good handfuls of grain today, and hay like she was never sick! I think she's almost back to normal. :stars::leap::clap::dance::sun::wahoo:


Excellent! :grin:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Whoo hoo! So glad everyone is doing better!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Crossroads Boers

Glory!


----------



## nchen7

omg. it's too much cuteness all at once!!! I love the one where all four legs are splayed. SOOO cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Awwwwwwww

I seem to have forgotten how cute they are when first born!!!! Look how cute she is!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie pie!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is so adorable and look ma, I can do the splits, but really check, " A little help here", LOL :grin::laugh:


----------



## Frosty

Look how they shine. Just so ready to be cuddled and loved.. Nice pictures.


----------



## dayofthunder

Thx for posting the video! So precious.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I'm jonesing for some pics of Chaos!  Glory is a DOLL!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's even cuter in person!


----------



## MsScamp

I'll bet she is! What a beautiful little girl you have there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  This is Oreo, Glory's half sis (same sire). She's owned by Tenacross.  Her coloring looks similar to Glory!


----------



## milk and honey

Whoa...what a cutie!!! Love her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's really pretty.  That's her momma in the background... Rich is traditional also, but they had that!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Aww she is a adorable too! 

How can two traditionals have that colored cutie?? Someone must have colored genes somewhere


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, Rich does.  His dam's dam is colored like that too.


----------



## Trickyroo

What a gorgeous baby !! Love that name too , but how on earth did you come up with it :grin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol! Hmmm, yeah that was a hard one to come up with!


----------



## Trickyroo

Victoria , I just saw the latest pictures of Glory and all I can say is 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 

How beautiful that little one is , I can't believe the red color she has , simply stunning ! That one with her four legs sprawled out is priceless !
Should put that one pic next to one when she is older and grown into a beautiful lady and put the caption "Glory , then and now" . And also , you can take a head shot of your self and Caroline before Star had so much trouble then afterwards to show the grey hairs that have sprung up ! Caption could be the same.
No , that is not funny , you all went through heck and back , but still.:hair:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura! She is gorgeous.  We love her to pieces! 

Star's diarrhea has been coming and going again today...  And it STINKS really bad! Any suggestion on what it could be? We haven't changed anything in her diet.. she's been eating grain still, but not a lot. Still eats hay great. We gave her a round of Penicillin in case of an infection starting the day after they were born, and we were giving sulmet for a few days for cocci, in case she got that. We just opened a new hay bale last night, but I didn't see anything unusual in it. It looks like Liberty had diarrhea at one point today too though, so maybe it is something in the hay? The rest seem fine...


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you been giving her Probios?


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , i hope Star and Liberty's tummy feels better soon 
Poor babies .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope they start to feel better soon!

And oh my how CUTE is little Glory!!


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks!  This is Oreo, Glory's half sis (same sire). She's owned by Tenacross.  Her coloring looks similar to Glory!


Oreo is due Feb. 28 to this buck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, we give her Probios 1-2 times a day. 10 grams. 

Awesome Tim. I didn't know you bred her to Hot Stuff! That's cool!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any pics of Oreo?


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW , awesome buck ! Good luck Oreo  I bet her kids will be just stunning


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Any pics of Oreo?


Tim??? Question for you...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pics I have of Oreo.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww! What a cute face


----------



## nancy d

*Oreo's Full Bro*

RNSH One Four Richie, aka "Darlin".


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , gorgeous !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nancy's buck is Oreo's full brother.


----------



## Tenacross

Random recent pic. That's a quite steep hill she's on.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats

How are the kids doing now?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are doing wonderful, and you would almost never know they were preemies now! Chaos is drinking 5-6 ounces from a bottle at each feeding plus a little from mom, and we let glory nurse on mom whenever we are out there. Glory is so spunky! 

We still have them in their box with a heat lamp and heating pad, but I am thinking about cutting a doorway in the box so that they can go in and out whenever they want. Of course if I do that I'll have to put Chaos somewhere else so that he doesn't nurse on Star all day long! Hmmm... Once Cosmo kids I'll probably put Chaos and whatever bottle babies she has together somewhere where it is easy to bottle feed them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just weighed the babies, and Glory is 8.15 and Chaos is 8.12... considering they aren't supposed to be born yet, I think that's pretty good??? 

They have both gained a little over 2lbs since birth. They're gonna be a week old tomorrow... my little babies are growing up! :tears:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Awww sweet baby Chaos <3 I need pics Victoria!!  Cant wait to meet my babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww! But that's a good thing Victoria! Yay, they are at normal "time to be born" weight now  My little babies are getting humongous as well!

They grow up so fast :mecry: :tears:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

1 week pictures!!


----------



## Axykatt

How freaking cute!

Do you purposely breed super sassy does or is it just coincidental? Looks like you've got another sassy little girl.


----------



## NubianFan

awwww so cute!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

OH! I'm in love!!! Chaos reminds me of a bunny! <3


----------



## Frosty

Boy they just know their special. So cute and doing so well.. Thanks for the updated pictures.


----------



## MsScamp

They are tooooo cute! :snowbounce:


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute and I am so happy they are thriving, great work. :hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure look like they are doing well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are doing very well.  Chaos is a little shorter than Glory, but thicker and fluffier. Don't you just want to squeeze them?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Chaos will get plenty of squeezing and cuddling and snuggling. Oh boy is he going to be spoiled!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't believe you one bit.


----------



## thegoatgirl

^LOL!
Love the floppy ears


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Hehe! I'm so excited to come up to WA. I cant wait to meet you guys and to get my babies


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't believe how they have grown !!! WOW :grin::grin:
So gorgeous , I needs to hugs those :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey can you guys take a picture of the both of you holding the babies and post it ? Pretty please :hugs:
I guess Star will have to take the picture , lolol :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol! Maybe...


----------



## MsScamp

Oh Victoria, that would be too cool!  

PS Caroline too please?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We were going to get a pic of us with all of the new kids after Cosmo kids (for our Christmas card), so once this goat kids, we'll get a picture!


----------



## BCG

Sooo cute! The little Buck is getting better on his feet. They look great!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhhh sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Today is a big day.  The babies graduated from their box (actually, they discovered how to jump out of the box) and Glory got to go outside for a few minutes.  Chaos was sound asleep, so I let him be. 

Dazzle and Liberty were like "WHAT is THAT?!?!"


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Glory was trash talking Liberty... telling her how her white belly stripe is longer than Liberty's, which makes her way more special.  

More pictures on previous page.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , she is so cute !!


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Gotta love those trash talking baby goats ::
The only caption for that last picture is *"WTF"*
( What the freak ) if anyone doesn't know


----------



## NubianFan

OMG! I can tell already that Glory is gonna be a spitfire mess


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What a little diva! So cute though, and she looks pretty good size next to star, she isn't so small!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

In that one picture she's looking at Dazzle like "yeah.. I'm a princess, and you are?" 

I love this little goat to pieces. She's just what I wanted.  Made all those stressful days/nights treating mamma goat worth it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How adorable!! They have grown so much!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh goodness you are gonna have you hands full with that one!!!! She is beautiful


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you Amber.  I think so!


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is gorgeous, and what a curious stance she has...look out girls, the princess has arrived!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love all of them, to me, they are all special and you are very blessed to have them in your life. 

But the trash talk isn't nice, LOL.  :shades:


----------



## nancy d

She's quite full of herself, and rightfully so!
The youngest, 9 mo old Four Getmenot has a tude like that. She'll hog in on any other family group to get minerals. The others threaten to butt, nip at her ear, bite her fur but she's right back.
Today was giving cdt to someone not even related to her. She had to come over & see.


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> We were going to get a pic of us with all of the new kids after Cosmo kids (for our Christmas card), so once this goat kids, we'll get a picture!


:thumbup:


----------



## MsScamp

Little Glory is sooo full of herself! She is a regular little spitfire! I have to agree that she and Chaos made those long days and nights of treating Star to keep her going worth it. How is Star doing?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Star is doing well.  She is a wonderful mom, and adores her babies! She was a nervous wreck when I had Glory out today. It was really funny... Glory was bounding around the whole field all excited to see the world, and Star was frantically trying to chase after her, for about 10 minutes... then she gave up!  Glory would come racing over to her human mom, race back to goat mom... race back to human mom and get a kiss and be told how gorgeous she is... then race back to goat mom.  

We stopped treatment for Star yesterday morning... she is just getting Probios now, and we'll probably stop that soon. I think Caroline may still be giving her vit B injections too, but we stopped the energy stuff and CMPK since she is eating so well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Great to hear Star is doing well  Glory and Chaos are just the cutest, precious little things  Can't wait for my little babies in April


----------



## Trickyroo

That's great news  Too funny , poor Star trying to keep up with Glory , lolol. Bless her little heart , she just found out the world is a really big place


----------



## nchen7

so so SOOO cute!!! you guys breed the sassiest goats out there, don't you???


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I guess so.  Boer babies are pretty sassy, especially when they know they're special!


----------



## BCG

What a beautiful little face! Makes you just want to smush it and kiss it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's a picture for those who asked.  Caroline's on the right, I'm on the left. LR kids is Radiant, Fabulous, Chaos and Glory!


----------



## BCG

Beautiful young ladies and their kids! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice picture!


----------



## nancy d

You both look more radiant than in the ring & just a little more tired.
Some gorgeous armloads of kids, congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Tired??? Me??? No...


----------



## Trickyroo

Gorgeous ladies and gorgeous babies : D
What a pretty bunch you all are 
Thanks for posting a picture !


----------



## MsScamp

Beautiful young ladies and beautiful kids - very nice!  :grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aww, cute picture! Star's kids look they were trying to get away! Lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Just like kids , squirming and trying to get away screaming g " no , no , no !!! I hate pixtures , lolol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Those sure are some beautiful goats you have there! 

And you and your sister are not so bad either! 

Glad to put a face with the name! 

Great picture!!! Love it


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all look great but where is the 5th little one?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I noticed. I was wondering why he want in one of their laps! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

or between them on the hay bale


----------



## BCG

Oh Victoria....it sounds like they're lobbying for a retake! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL we are incorrigible


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol... no, I don't think I could talk Star into taking another picture! She couldn't get her kids to behave in any of them... 

Fame was in the house.  You try getting a picture with 4 little babies sometime!  5 would have been terrible...


----------



## nchen7

cute picture!!! cute babies and gorgeous girls!


----------



## Frosty

lovely pictures. I cannot get over the two white spots on one of their faces. When I look at a picture that seems to jump right out at ya.. Beautiful pictures and beautiful ladies and you both desire a gold star for what you have been thro.


----------



## Trickyroo

I second that


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice pic, all kids look really good and you two girls are very pretty too. Thanks for sharing.
I love seeing them doing better and better, each day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam.  It feels SO good to not have any ailing goats right now!


----------



## Trickyroo

I bet it does !! You guys went through the wringer for sure !
Enjoy the babies  They are just precious and very special


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya on that. ;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Glory and Chaos.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Aww I love the one kissing Mama! You girls and kids are all so beautiful! Have fun spoiling those kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Julie!  I've never seen a more spoiled goat in my life... well, Dandi's probably close, but Glory is so special. How could she not be spoiled???


----------



## Frosty

just beautiful. love them so much


----------



## nancy d

Looks like Glory is saying, "Mama, everyone thinks *I'm *theprettiest and the favorite of all*."*


----------



## bayouboergoats

Awwwwww!!!!!

I just love baby goats! 
Haha
But who doesn't right?


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwww , love them  How big they are getting already !!!
They sure look like they know their the cutest , lolol.
Momma looks very happy with her babies


----------



## NubianFan

Glory is adorable!! BUT I can't get over how MANLY Chaos looks already!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Glory is really something. She has to be the most loved on goat ever.  Looks like she's whispering in Star's ear in that one picture.  I love her gorgeous little head and adorable face, with a nose you just have to kiss!


----------



## nchen7

oh my those babies are cute!!!!! Glory looks like she's whispering a secret in Star's ear. too sweet! if I were you, i'd go no where and just be with them all day long!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are looking healthy, strong and of course, really cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Glory weighed 12.8 yesterday.  She'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow!!! I'm sure she'll grow eventually, she's super cute while small anyways.


----------



## nchen7

she is SO CUTE! that is such a kissable nose!!!! love her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's so cute! Oh yeah, she'll grow, she's already starting to get beefy


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with that.  :dance:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Chaos and Fame just left and are headed to Utah.  It was so nice meeting you Regan! Have fun with them!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh is she taking both herself or taking Fame to someone else!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She is taking them both for herself. I know that they will have a great home and have plenty of love and care! I love it when I can sell my goats to such a great home!


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Chaos and Fame just left and are headed to Utah.  It was so nice meeting you Regan! Have fun with them!


Aw so cool! I'm going to miss their pictures on here, so Regan you will have to keep us updated on them


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh, she will.  I already got a picture and update!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats Regan  I hope we can get updates too 
You got some cute babies there , but I'm sure you know that , lol.

Gosh that Glory just gets more adorable by the minute !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's a picture Regan just sent me.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awe


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh geez , too cute !!! I just LOVE when they go to their new homes with a buddy  They don't miss a beat with the new environment that way 
I always prefer bringing two home together rather then one , but that's how I got my herd so fast , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::help:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, it's always nice to take two home. We took our two newest does from Leslie home together... Pokey and Babe. They didn't live in the same pasture together, and I don't think could even see each other... but since they rode home in the trailer together for 5 hours, they are now inseparable! Babe *really* needs a before kidding diet, and Pokey needs more weight. We've tried separating them with Babe into the "no grain diet pen", and it doesn't work as they both throw a fit and absolutely go into a panic. I don't want to get Babe all stressed out since she's pregnant... so they stay together.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , Babe and Pokey are BFFs forever 
Yeah , that is the only drawback to that , if you have to separate them , its practically impossible to do so and not cause major "chaos" 
I have a few like that , especially the twins , that would just NEVER work if they needed to be separated ! They were born together and will be together till their times come. And I pray old age takes them together , for their sake.


----------



## TrinityRanch

SO cute, love the picture! Fame looks bigger than Chaos!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's one thing I have learned...two is for sure better than one. I have found trying to fit one in is almost impossible


----------



## Crossroads Boers

More pictures.  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/glory-cosmos-girls-159241/#post1566743


----------



## bayouboergoats

Speaking of how hard it is to split up goats that arrived together....
You should see Beauty & Journey they still share a stall at night because heaven forbid they not see each other... I tried to separate them into their "own" stalls so they have more room but they won't eat or sleep without each other so for now they still share guess when it comes time for them to start having babies of their own I will get then separated!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im hoping the same ! When Dasha and Daisy have their babies (hopefully) , I'm hoping it will switch their attention onto their babies and not each other , lolol. But I am prepared for them to be right next to each other and be able to see , touch each other , lol. 
Gotta think ahead


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, it's a whole new story when babies arrive.


----------



## BCG

The bonds they have are unbelievable. All of the daughters I have kept still snuggle and sleep with their mamas. I have a pair of daughters that are coming 4 and have each kidded 3 times who still sleep with their mama! Cracks me up. When they have kids on their side it's just one big dog pile...or goat pile rather!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh I know! It's so cute! Cosmo always favored her daughter Diamond, and they slept snuggled up to each other for as long as we had Diamond. Then when Diamond had Dazzle, all 3 would snuggle!


----------

